# Does this sound like recovery?, for those who have recovered?



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

Hello!

As i believe that I'm now 60-70% recovered, i still have hit some rough spots. my Dp/dr manifested from (what i believe) a long period of severe anxiety and stress. It was constant for about 2 weeks after 3 weeks of constant panic and anxiety. But I'm still worried that these symptoms will not go away.

My questioning reality has improved significantly, if not disappeared.

My vision is now 20/20. Not foggy or muddy. looking at old pictures doesn't bother me like it used to.

My sense of self has returned, for the most part.

All DP/DR symptoms are gone.

*Except *for a lot of existential stuff, and feeling like my memories aren't entirely my memories. Feeling like this life isn't mine sometimes. Sometimes i question lots of things. like "why does time move forward?" and lots of other things. I still have difficulty feeling normal sometimes. like i havent fully gotten used to not being constantly in a state of panic or DP/DR.

For those who have recovered, do you think these things will disappear in time?

I just feel like I've somehow opened up this box of information that ill never forget or stop thinking about. Like I've discovered a part of me that i don't want, yet won't go away.

I know this is a gradual process. and i guess i just want some reassurance that this will all disappear and ill be able to live life fully again without worrying whether ill be stuck with these awful thoughts and constant checking in.

I still have a hard time leaving my house and interacting in public. I feel like my symptoms return , or are greater in public. My anxiety worsens.


----------



## IAmNobody (Oct 14, 2015)

Hey! I am in the same place as you are right now. My vision is clear, I can feel emotions, I can laugh, I actually want to do stuff and I plan stuff!! But the thoughts are still there.. When I look in the mirror I ask myself things like "Why I am me instead of somebody else"...etc

However it's not the nightmare I experienced in august. I had DP 3 times before and I can tell you that this is the road to recovery!  Just stay positive and live your life like you would if you didnt had DP. You will get 100% recovered I promise.


----------



## aworthycause (Mar 22, 2010)

tidalpine said:


> *Except *for a lot of existential stuff, and feeling like my memories aren't entirely my memories. Feeling like this life isn't mine sometimes. Sometimes i question lots of things. like "why does time move forward?" and lots of other things. I still have difficulty feeling normal sometimes. like i havent fully gotten used to not being constantly in a state of panic or DP/DR.
> 
> For those who have recovered, do you think these things will disappear in time?


Yes. But it takes time. You don't have to worry about it.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

I am in the exact same boat . It's fading significantly but I'm stuck with some thinking and I'm angry at myself for having ever thought it cause I'm afraid it will stick with me like it's new knowledge I can't forget . I am too hoping this will pass . I think when u are close to recovery it can be even more frustrating to have the symptoms cause u just want it fully gone so u can say phewwww that's over .


----------

